# Need Help to ID Interloper from Photo



## John Malcolm (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi! I live in western NC at around 3000 feet. We have a small area that I mow about three times a year. It's mostly mosses and other natural stuff that grows rather slowly, but recently there have been several clumps of bluish grass growing throughout the mild winter, topping out around 6" (15 cm). I haven't seen it bloom. It seems remarkably vigorous compared to everything else in the lawn. Any idea what this is?


----------

